
Digging into the Privacy Sandbox - feross
https://web.dev/digging-into-the-privacy-sandbox/
======
kaycebasques
We published this post a little earlier than intended so this page will be
temporarily redirecting to [https://www.chromium.org/Home/chromium-
privacy/privacy-sandb...](https://www.chromium.org/Home/chromium-
privacy/privacy-sandbox)

The new post isn't exactly a big secret (the PR [1] has been publicly viewable
for a while now in the GitHub repo) we're just finishing up final reviews

[1]
[https://github.com/GoogleChrome/web.dev/pull/2264/files](https://github.com/GoogleChrome/web.dev/pull/2264/files)

